# Worthy Thermal tape  Poll.



## kiriakost (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking for the best quality thermal tape, to attach aluminum pads on chips. 

I had use the Sekisui  to attach one sensor , before four years, and still goes great.
But aluminum pads are a more delicate mater , if a pad  does free fall , it will cause a damage due electrical shortcut . 

So i need the totally best for the job.  



I  started this poll , so the results to help me , and all the others who cares about that subject.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 21, 2009)

I see no poll o.o

Thermattach has some really nice stuff.







Strong stuff!


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2009)

I voted 3M becuase from what I've used it works the best in sticking and performance plus you can buy a lot of it at a good price.  I've never used Thermmattatch, but after reading up on it and seeing that pic I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 21, 2009)

I did a quick search about Thermattach , its not widely available.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.google.com/products?q=thermattach&scoring=p

Yar?

Ah, Greece... Yeah, international shipping is a lil expensive I suppose. o.o


----------



## nafets (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been using Sekisui 5760 for years now and it's never failed me. It's reasonably priced and fairly easy to find in large quantities. There's a reason Thermalright uses it on many of it's memory and VRM heatsinks, that are supplied with it's VGA coolers.

More importantly though, is that you can have the best thermal tape in the world but if you don't properly clean off both the application surface and the heatsink, your results will always be less than satisfactory....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Sekisui 5760 is one of the two tapes I have used.  It is available at the Fry's near me.  It has lasted on my 7900gt holding on ramsinks.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

In the past i have used Sekisui with great success. I still have two ATi Radeon 9250 with memory heatsinks on them, i wanted to removed one of them and almost broke the PCB . Also a lot of past systems that i had where using sekisui fixed senors and it was ok. To ensure a tight fit, after applying the heatsink, warm up the component press them again, let it cool. Done


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 21, 2009)

Zanga said:


> ITo ensure a tight fit, after applying the heatsink, warm up the component press them again, let it cool. Done



  True , the adhesive acrylic tapes , gets full strength by getting warm. 

Very smart tip .  Thanks ..


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 22, 2009)

I found some thing really old , but its funny and worth to be read . 
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2276

Lets call it ancient thermal tapes review .  
Now ... i do know what Frag tape is ..


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok got the Sekisui  tape  , three stripes  1" x 8"     2.50 x 15 mm  for 5$ - 4€ shipped 

I tried to locate the 5760.pdf , but old links were dead. 
I finally manage to get it , but i need some help here ..  

http://www.sekisui-i-tape.com/pdf/5760.pdf

As electronics engineer , i have large curiosity to learn if possible, the thermal range that this tape can handle. 

There is a value of 40 Celsius in that document , but the three languages that i speak does not help me more on that document.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 22, 2009)

What ever is below those blue zalman heatsinks. I've used them multiple times and always stick great + they are not super thin, so they mold to mosfets great.

Wish I had more of them, last ones currently cooling my mobo mosfets.


----------

